# My java fern



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

*java fern*

This is for sale..


----------



## ebetcruz (Dec 30, 2012)

very nice ganim!!! i really like it.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

move to for sale section


----------

